# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  هل رأى ابن بطوطة الشيخ ابن تيمية ؟ للدكتور خالد كبير علال

## سمير بن لوصيف

*هل رأى ابن بطوطة الشيخ ابن تيمية ؟*
*أفرد الرحالة المغربي ابن بطوطة اللواتي (ت 776 هـ)، قسماً من كتابه: تحفة النظار، لمشاهداته بمدينة دمشق (سنة: 726هـ)، منها ما رواه عن شيخ الإسلام تقي الدين بن تيمية (ت 728 هـ) فكان مما قاله عنه: 
«وكنت إذ ذاك بدمشق، فحضرته يوم الجمعة وهو يعظ الناس على منبر الجامع ويذكّرهم، فكان من جملة كلامه أن قال: إن الله ينـزل إلى سماء الدنيا كنـزولي هذا، ونزل درجة من درج المنبر، فعارضه فقيه مالكي يعرف بابن الزهراء وأنكر ما تكلّم به، فقامت العامة إلى هذا الفقيه وضربوه بالأيدي والنعال ضرباً كثيراً حتى سقطت عمامته، وظهر على رأسه شاشية حرير، فأنكروا عليه لباسها واحتملوه إلى دار عز الدين بن مسلم قاضي الحنابلة، فأمر بسجنه وعزّره بعد ذلك؛ فأنكر فقهاء المالكية والشافعية ما كان من تعزيره، ورفعوا الأمر إلى ملك الأمراء سيف الدين تنكز، وكان من خيار الأمراء وصلحائهم، فكتب إلى الملك بذلك وكتب عقداً شرعياً على ابن تيمية بأمور منكرة، منها: أن المطلق بالثلاث في كلمة واحدة لا تلزمه إلا طلقة واحدة، ومنها أن المسافر الذي ينوي بسفره زيارة القبر الشريف لا يقصر في الصلاة، وسوى ذلك مما يشبهه، وبعث العقد إلى الملك الناصر، فأمر بسجن ابن تيمية بالقلعة»[1]



 فهو هنا قد صرّح بأنه رأى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية بأم عينيه يعظ الناس بالجامع، ويمثل لهم صفة النـزول كنـزوله هو من على المنبر. وهذا اتـهام خطير لابن تيمية بتمثيل وتشبيه وتكييف صفة إلهية بصفة بشرية. فهل حقا أن ابن بطوطة رأى ابن تيمية وصدر منه ما رواه عنه، أم هو أمر افتراه أو حكاه له خصوم ابن تيمية ولم يره بعينيه؟. 



إنه حسب ما صرّح به في رحلته فقد رآه بعينيه، لذا فإنني أقول: إن ما رواه ابن بطوطة غير صحيح، بناء على الشواهد الآتية: 



أولها: إنه عندما دخل مدينة دمشق في التاسع من رمضان سنة 726 هـ[2] كان الشيخ ابن تيمية مسجوناً بقلعة دمشق منذ السادس عشر من شعبان سنة 726 هـ، بفارق زمني قدره 25 يوماً، ولم يخرج من السجن إلى أن توفي - رحمه الله - بداخله في العشرين من ذي القعدة سنة 728 هـ[3] فهل يعقل بعد هذا أن يقال: إن ابن بطوطة رأى ابن تيمية وحضر درسه؟! أليس هذا دليلاً دامغاً ينسف الرواية من أساسها؟. 



وثانيها: إن مصنفات ابن تيمية شاهدة على بطلان ما رماه به ابن بطوطة، فموقفه من مسألة الصفات واضح جداً، فقد نص على أن الله - تعالى -: «كما شاء أن ينـزل، وكما شاء أن يضحك، فليس لنا أن نتوهّم أنه ينـزل عن مكانه، كيف وكيف»[4]. وقال في موضع آخر: «إن الله - تعالى - ينـزل كما شاء، فليس لنا أن نتوهّم كيف وكيف»[5]. ونص أيضاً على أننا لا نعلم كيفية النـزول وغيره من الصفات الإلهية، لأننا لا نعلم ذاته - تعالى -، و«العلم بكيفية الصفة مستلزم للعلم بكيفية الموصوف، فكيف يمكن أن تُعلم كيفية صفة الموصوف ولم تُعلم كيفيته؟! »[6] وأمثال هذه الأقوال كثيرة جداً في مصنفات ابن تيمية، وهي تدل بالتأكيد على أنه بريء مما رماه به ابن بطوطة. كما أنه من جهة أخرى، لا يصح شرعاً ولا عقلاً، أن نغمض أعيننا عن أقوال الرجل الثابتة عنه، ونقدم عليها رواية غير ثابتة رواها رجل يخالفه في موقفه من مسألة الصفات. 



والشاهد الثالث، هو أن الحادثة التي رواها ابن بطوطة عن ابن تيمية لم أعثر لها على أي أثر في كل كتب التواريخ والتراجم والطبقات التي اطلعت عليها - وهي كثيرة - أهمها المصنفات التي توسعت في أخباره ومناقبه، منها: البداية والنهاية لابن كثير، والعقود الدرية لمحمد بن عبد الهادي الصالحي، والرد الوافر للحافظ ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي، والأعلام العلية في مناقب ابن تيمية لأبي حفص عمر بن البزار البغدادي، وشذرات الذهب لابن العماد الحنبلي، الذيل على طبقات

الحنابلة لابن رجب البغدادي، وتذكرة الحفاظ للذهبي، أفيُعقل أن يروي ابن بطوطة تلك الرواية الخطيرة عن ابن تيمية ولا ترويها تلك المصادر التي رجعت إليها؟!. 



لكنني أشير هنا إلى أن الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني قد أشار إلى تلك التهمة التي تضمنتها رواية ابن بطوطة، دون أن يذكر الحادثة كما رواها ابن بطوطة؛ فقد روى أن خصوم ابن تيمية اتـهموه بأنه «ذكر حديث النـزول ونزل المنبر درجتين، فقال: كنـزولي هذا. فنسب إلى التجسيم »[7]. 



وأقول - تعقيباً على ذلك -: 

أولاً: إن ابن حجر لم يذكر ما أوردناه من باب أنه حادثة وقعت لابن تيمية فعلاً، وإنما ذكره من باب أنه تـهمة اتـهمها بـها خصومه. 



ثانياً: إن رواية ابن بطوطة قالت إنه نزل عن المنبر درجة واحدة، وليس درجتين على ما ذكره ابن حجر. 



وثالثاً: أن ما قلناه في الدليل الثاني يبطل هذه التهمة التي أوردها ابن حجر. 



ورابعاً: إنه - أي ابن حجر- ذكر في موضع آخر- من نفس الكتاب - سبباً آخر في اتـهام ابن تيمية بالتجسيم، وهو ما أورده في كتابيه العقيدة الحموية والواسطية وغيرهما، من إثبات للصفات على الحقيقة لا المجاز[8]. وهذا يعني أن سبب إتـهامه بالتجسيم هو ما أورده في كتبه من إثبات للصفات وليس ما زعمته تلك الرواية عن حادثة النـزول. 



مع العلم أن ابن تيمية يخالف خصومه في مسألة الصفات الإلهية، فهو يثبتها على حقيقتها مع التنـزيه وعدم التشبيه؛ وهم يؤوّلون معظمها ويعطلونـها ويحملونـها على المجاز. 



وخامساً: إن ما رواه ابن حجر هو مجرد ادعاء، يفتقد إلى الإسناد والتوثيق، وزعم لا يعجز عنه أحد. 



وسادساً: إن مما يدل على أن تلك التهمة هي من أكاذيب خصوم ابن تيمية، وأنـهم كانوا يكذبون عليه؛ أن ابن حجر ذكر أن هؤلاء قالوا عنه أنه كان يسعى إلى الإمامة الكبرى، لذلك كان يلهج بذكر المهدي ابن تومرت ويطريه[9]. وهذا كذب مفضوح، فكل من يدرس حياة شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية دراسة موضوعية، يتبين له أن الرجل ما كان يسعى لمنصب ولا لملك، وقد أمضى حياته من أجل الإسلام، ومات مسجوناً في سبيله. وأما ذلك الزعم فهو باطل بلا شك، لأن ابن تيمية قد تطرق كثيراً لابن تومرت في مصنفاته، وانتقده وذمه، ولم يطريه ولا أعجب به، فقال عنه: إنه كان من نفاة الصفات على مذهب الجهمية والمعتزلة، وموافقاً لابن سينا وأمثاله من أهل الإلحاد في مجال الصفات. وقرنه أيضاً بأصحاب وحدة الوجود كابن سبعين وابن عربي الطائي، وأمثالهما من الجهمية[10]. وقال عنه: إنه أقام دولته على الكذب والاحتيال وقتل المسلمين واستحلال دمائهم وأموالهم، وقد قتل من المغاربة ألوفاً مؤلفة بدعوى أنـهم مجسمة ومشبهة[11]. فهل يصح بعد هذا أن يقال أن ابن تيمية كان يلهج بذكر ابن تومرت ويطريه؟! أليس ذلك الزعم من أفضح الأكاذيب، وأن خصومه لا يتورعون من أن يكذبوا عليه أية كذبة للنيل منه؟. 



والدليل الرابع هو أن سجن ابن تيمية بقلعة دمشق سنة 726هـ، لم يكن بسبب حادثة النـزول التي ذكرها ابن بطوطة؛ وإنما كان بسبب سعي خصومه للكيد له والتخلص منه، وذلك أنـهم وجدوا له فتوى قديمة - كتبها منذ سنين - موضوعها منع شد الرحال لزيارة قبور الأنبياء والصالحين، فألّبوا عليه السلطان[12]. 



والدليل الخامس أن رواية ابن بطوطة ادعت أن قاضي الحنابلة وقف بجانب ابن تيمية، وسجن الرجل المالكي وعزّره، مما دفع بالمالكية والشافعية إلى الإنكار عليه. لكن هذا الإدعاء يبدو أنه غير صحيح لثلاثة أمور، أولها أن قاضي الحنابلة ابن مسلم لم يكن على وفاق مع الشيخ ابن تيمية، فهو الذي أصدر حكماً بمنعه من الإفتاء في مسائل الطلاق وغيرها مما يخالف مذهب الحنابلة[13]. 



وثانيها أن ذلك القاضي كان ورعاً عفيفاً، حسن السلوك محمود السيرة مجتهداً في فعل الخيرات[14] مما يدل على أنه من المستبعد جداً أن يقدم على ذلك الإجراء الظالم في حق الفقيه البريء ابن الزهراء، فيسجنه ويعزره، لأنه رأى منكراً فغيره بلسانه!. 



وثالثها أن الرواية زعمت أن لقب القاضي الحنبلي هو: عز الدين، وهذا خطأ فإن لقبه الصحيح هو: شمس الدين، واسمه الكامل: أبو محمد شمس الدين بن مسلم الصالحي. وأما لقب: عز الدين فهو لقب القاضي محمد بن التقي سليمان (ت 731 هـ)، الذي تولى قضاء الحنابلة بعد ابن مسلم[15]. 



والدليل السادس هو أن كتاب: تحفة النظار لابن بطوطة، ليست له قيمة علمية كبيرة من حيث صحة الأخبار وتوثيقها؛ فهو يأتي في أدنى درجات تصنيف الكتب من حيث القيمة العلمية لما تضمّنه من أخبار. ومما يثبت ذلك أنه كتاب مغامرات مشحون بكثير من الأساطير والخرافات التي زعم ابن بطوطة أنه رآها أو حكيت له خلال رحلته الطويلة إلى الهند والصين وغيرهما من البلدان. كما أنه - أي ابن بطوطة - لم يدوّن رحلته هذه إلا بعد نحو ثلاثين سنة من ابتداء رحلته، معتمداً على ذاكرته في تدوينها بعدما ضاعت منه مذكراته[16]. 



كل هذا يجعلنا نستبعد روايته عن ابن تيمية، وإذا أضفنا إليها انتقاداتنا السابقة لها فإننا نرفضها مطلقاً. 



والدليل الأخير هو أن ابن بطوطة بدأ كلامه عن الشيخ ابن تيمية بذكر بعض ما حدث له قبل أن يدخل هو إلى مدينة دمشق بسنوات؛ ثم روى حادثة النـزول بعدما دخلها، ثم ختم كلامه عنه بقوله: «فسجن بـها - أي القلعة - حتى مات بالسجن»[17]، (سنة 728هـ) وكان هو حينذاك بمكة المكرمة لأداء فريضة الحج بعدما غادر دمشق منذ مدة طويلة[18]. وهذا يعني أنه بدأ الحديث وختمه عن ابن تيمية بناء على ما روي له دون أن يذكر لنا مصدر أخباره، وبما أننا قد أثبتنا أن حادثة النـزول غير صحيحة، وأن ابن بطوطة لم يكن شاهد عيان لها، فيبدو أنـها تسرّبت إليه من بعض خصوم ابن تيمية الذين رووا له ما حدث لابن تيمية قبل سنة 726هـ وبعدها؛ ومن المحتمل جداً أن هؤلاء هم الذين زعموا أنـهم رأوا ابن تيمية وكذبوا عليه في حادثة النـزول وليس ابن بطوطة، فاختلط عليه سياق الكلام ونسبه لنفسه. لكن مع ذلك فإن احتمال أن يكون ابن بطوطة هو الذي تعمد الكذب يبقى وارداً، والله أعلم. 



وختاماً لما ذكرناه يتبين لنا من ذلك، أن ما رواه ابن بطوطة عن رؤيته لشيخ الإسلام تقي الدين ابن تيمية غير صحيح. وأن ما رماه به من التشبيه والتكييف والتجسيم في حادثة النـزول، هو منه بريء افتراه عليه خصومه الكثيرون.



----------------------------------------

[1] - رحلة ابن بطوطة ج1 ص: 95، ط الجزائر. 

[2] - نفس المصدر ج 1 ص: 83. 

[3] - ابن كثير: البداية والنهاية ج 14 ص: 122، 134، 135. 

[4] - ابن تيمية: العقيدة الأصفهانية ص: 49. 

[5] - ابن تيمية: درء تعارض العقل والنقل ج 2 ص: 24. 

[6] - ابن تيمية: مجموع الفتاوى ج 5 ص: 131. 

[7] - ابن حجر: الدرر الكامنة ج 1 ص: 180. 

[8] - نفس المصدر ج 1 ص: 181. 

[9] - نفس المصدر ج1 ص: 182. 

[10]-ابن تيمية: العقيدة الأصفهانية ص: 41. والفتاوى الكبرىج4 ص: 282 ودرء 

تعارض العقل والنقل ج3 ص: 438، وج5 ص: 20، وج 6 ص: 518. 

[11] - ابن تيمية: بغية المرتاد ص: 494. ومجموع الفتاوى ج 11 ص: 478. 

[12] محمد بن عبد الهادي: العقود الدرية: 343. وابن كثير: المصدر السابق ج 14 ص: 539. 

[13] - ابن رجب: المصدر السابق ج2 ص: 380. 

[14] - ابن رجب: المصدر السابق ج 2 ص: 6 (م المحقق). 

[15] - نفس المصدر ج 2 ص: 380. 

[16] - ابن بطوطة: المصدر السابق ج1 ص: 6 (م المحقق). 

[17] - نفس المصدر ج 1 ص: 95. 

[18] - نفس المصدر ج1 ص: 254، 255، 256. 



ربيع الآخر - 1425 هـ - حزيران (يونيو) - 2004 م*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=218

----------


## ابو سفيان الحنبلى

بحث ممتاز اليس كذلك  ايها الاخوة

----------


## صبح الأندلسية

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابن شهاب الدين

ممتاز

----------


## الاخضر ناجي

بارك الله فيك
لكن البحث قد كتب فيه مؤرخ مغربي ربما التازي ..الله اعلم. وهذا في عدد من اعداد مجلة العربي.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

